# Breast milk Soap



## karenChin (Dec 20, 2014)

Anyone have any breast milk Soap recipe to share ? Or any easy recipe can share for beginner will do.. 

Thanks to all soap lover , sharing is caring ...


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 20, 2014)

Do you know how to make a milk soap in general?  Have you made cold process soap before? Working with milk can be tricky especially if you've never made a bar of soap before.


----------



## boyago (Dec 20, 2014)

karenChin said:


> Anyone have any breast milk Soap recipe to share ? Or any easy recipe can share for beginner will do..
> 
> Thanks to all soap lover , sharing is caring ...



There has been a pretty healthy discussion about this.  Here's a start for you on your quest.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=6832&highlight=breast+milk


----------



## karenChin (Dec 20, 2014)

girlishcharm2004 said:


> Do you know how to make a milk soap in general?  Have you made cold process soap before? Working with milk can be tricky especially if you've never made a bar of soap before.




Cp soap yes, but breast milk soap never tho. Should I start with some goat milk soap or butter milk first?


----------



## karenChin (Dec 20, 2014)

boyago said:


> There has been a pretty healthy discussion about this.  Here's a start for you on your quest.
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=6832&highlight=breast+milk




Thanks a lot...


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 21, 2014)

I think the process would be the same regardless of the type of milk.  You might want to try out using milks that are readily available to get the technique down in case things don't turn out well. I'd start with those first.

I've never used human milk myself as it sets off some body-fluid squeamishness for me, but to each her own.


----------



## boyago (Dec 21, 2014)

karenChin said:


> Thanks a lot...



If that was sarcasm I'm sorry, I remember that having more helpful information it but on a second scan there allot "eww" "not eww" to dig through.  
If it were me and I wanted to try and keep some of the magic in the breast milk I'd probably do you your lye mix 50/50 with straight water and then add the balance of your liquid with the oils.  If you wanted to use as much BM as possible I'd probably freeze the BM and mix the lye with the mixing vessel in an ice water bath to keep the temps as cool as possible.  I'm assuming the soap would be for a baby so I'd go with something high in olive oil and rice bran oil, maybe some shea butter I'd keep the coconut oil at or below 10% and 5-10 castor to give it some bublyness.  I'd probably soap with a higher super fat than I normally would.
For some reason whenever I see recipes for baby soap they always have pureed carrots in them.  Not sure if that's helpful other than making it orange and to be working with baby stuff while working on baby stuff but maybe somebody else here knows.
Since it's for a baby triple check everything especially anything I've said.


----------



## karenChin (Dec 21, 2014)

boyago said:


> If that was sarcasm I'm sorry, I remember that having more helpful information it but on a second scan there allot "eww" "not eww" to dig through.
> 
> If it were me and I wanted to try and keep some of the magic in the breast milk I'd probably do you your lye mix 50/50 with straight water and then add the balance of your liquid with the oils.  If you wanted to use as much BM as possible I'd probably freeze the BM and mix the lye with the mixing vessel in an ice water bath to keep the temps as cool as possible.  I'm assuming the soap would be for a baby so I'd go with something high in olive oil and rice bran oil, maybe some shea butter I'd keep the coconut oil at or below 10% and 5-10 castor to give it some bublyness.  I'd probably soap with a higher super fat than I normally would.
> 
> ...




Thanks boyago, yea have check the link you share but mostly full of "eww" which I think it's kinda weird y ppl react that way when bm knowing as a 'gold liquid' . 
Will definitely try out the recipe you mention, btw what u saying that 50/50 lye and water I have tried before but end up when doing the cutting(12 hours) it's result too hard and break into pieces , after ask around say its because of too high lye.>< 
Is there any substitute for castor oil? 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Lindy (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't know which country you live in but in Canada it is illegal to use Breast Milk to make soap.  So unless you're making it for yourself with your own milk then I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have made it with my own milk just for my family use and I used a simple Bastille recipe with 90% olive oil, 5% cocoa butter and 5% castor. But really any recipe would work. I used some frozen in the little bags (the bag had a hole in it so instead of throwing away I decided to try a soap). I used 100% milk as my liquid.


----------



## karenChin (Dec 22, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> I have made it with my own milk just for my family use and I used a simple Bastille recipe with 90% olive oil, 5% cocoa butter and 5% castor. But really any recipe would work. I used some frozen in the little bags (the bag had a hole in it so instead of throwing away I decided to try a soap). I used 100% milk as my liquid.




Nice,will try out your recipe too. Btw do u have any idea for castor oil substitute ? Thanks


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 22, 2014)

karenChin said:


> Nice,will try out your recipe too. Btw do u have any idea for castor oil substitute ? Thanks


 
What is it that you are looking for the castor substitute to do?

ETA, if it's bubbles, add sugar at 3% oil weight to the water (or water replacement) before adding the lye - make sure the sugar is dissolved before adding the lye.  Bear in mind, this will give bubbles but will cause the soap to be hotter so watch for over heating, especially with a milk in there as well.


----------



## karenChin (Dec 22, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> What is it that you are looking for the castor substitute to do?
> 
> ETA, if it's bubbles, add sugar at 3% oil weight to the water (or water replacement) before adding the lye - make sure the sugar is dissolved before adding the lye.  Bear in mind, this will give bubbles but will cause the soap to be hotter so watch for over heating, especially with a milk in there as well.




Some soap recipe using that which kinda hard to find in my place ...


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 22, 2014)

karenChin said:


> Nice,will try out your recipe too. Btw do u have any idea for castor oil substitute ? Thanks



I really don't think much replaces castor. I like it for the soft bubbles. However you could omit it entirely and just up your oo or cb. Or any other oil would be fine. It's not a necessity, I just like it at 5% in most of my batches.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 22, 2014)

^^^ very much so. It's nice if you can get it, but if not replace it with more of another oil like oo - but make sure to run the recipe through a lye calculator for the new lye amount


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 22, 2014)

karenChin said:


> Will definitely try out the recipe you mention, btw what u saying that 50/50 lye and water I have tried before but end up when doing the cutting(12 hours) it's result too hard and break into pieces , after ask around say its because of too high lye.><
> 
> Thanks for the advice



I hope I'm understanding you correctly.  It sounds like you made soap that had excess lye and you used a 50% lye solution (half water, half NaOH).  

I think what boyago is trying to say is that you run your recipe through a lye calculator.  If you need 14 g of lye, then you will use 14 g of water. And then add 14 g milk is added to the oils.  This is a 33% solution.  Another way you can do a 33% solution is 14 g lye and 28 g water/milk. 

Unless you're more experienced, I wouldn't try using a 50% solution.  And definitely run your recipe though a lye calculator to get the appropriate amount of lye!   You don't want another lye heavy soap.  It may be best to practice using cheap cows milk from the store until you get your technique down, like SnappyLlama suggested.  Good luck!


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 24, 2014)

karenChin said:


> Nice,will try out your recipe too.



I wanted to add a Bastile recipe does best with a long cure. I made mine in February and I only now am beginning to use it. Before now it would get slimy pretty fast.


----------



## neeners (Dec 24, 2014)

depending on who you're making the soap for (adult vs baby), the recipe would be different.  but process would be same as if you were to make GM soap.


----------



## karenChin (Dec 29, 2014)

neeners said:


> depending on who you're making the soap for (adult vs baby), the recipe would be different.  but process would be same as if you were to make GM soap.




Thanks


----------

